# been afk for a couple of years



## southpaw420 (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been outta the loop for awhile. My first ? would most definitely have to be this; Wtf is the deal with all the garcinia ads? I mean granted I'm using outdated equipment and I'm no dev, but Jesus Christ I can't even find actual posts concerning the device I want to research. I understand if you've made a deal and in order to live up to the terms you have to put ad's somewhere, but could someone tell me how to bypass all crap that seems to be the only thing no one is talking about.

Thanx


----------



## southpaw420 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok I'm stumped. Would someone please explain to me how I can delete this post. I was having a bad day and I didn't really need to post it once much less twice.


----------

